# Geospring Filter Alarm



## dpsfireman (Nov 19, 2019)

Like some others have complained about I have had some issues with the filter alarm coming on when the filter was not plugged. As was mentioned by someone else I believe in this forum the problem is worse during cold weather when the humidity drops in my basement. Note, because of my gassification boiler the heat pump still has a lot of energy to work with.

Anyway, with recent cold weather it started to happen again. Last winter I found that if I left the filter off the alarms would stop so this year I took a closer look at it. I used a big screwdriver to pry the louvers open a bit more to straighten out the air flow through the filter and to better direct it toward the evaporator coil and the alarms have stopped. It has been about 2 weeks since I did this and no more alarms. As a fringe benefit there is a lot less noise from the air flow than there was before. Before I did this the noise would increase substantially when the filter was installed due to turbulence but now it makes no change.


----------



## Brian26 (Nov 22, 2019)

dpsfireman said:


> Like some others have complained about I have had some issues with the filter alarm coming on when the filter was not plugged. As was mentioned by someone else I believe in this forum the problem is worse during cold weather when the humidity drops in my basement. Note, because of my gassification boiler the heat pump still has a lot of energy to work with.
> 
> Anyway, with recent cold weather it started to happen again. Last winter I found that if I left the filter off the alarms would stop so this year I took a closer look at it. I used a big screwdriver to pry the louvers open a bit more to straighten out the air flow through the filter and to better direct it toward the evaporator coil and the alarms have stopped. It has been about 2 weeks since I did this and no more alarms. As a fringe benefit there is a lot less noise from the air flow than there was before. Before I did this the noise would increase substantially when the filter was installed due to turbulence but now it makes no change.



I had the same issue a few years ago and GE sent me a fan upgrade kit. The new fan was much more powerful and the filter alarm went away. You may also want to remove the cover and spray some coil cleaner on it. Mine was really nasty after 6 years of runtime.

Hard to tell in your picture but you just bent up the intake grills on the red top?

Also, dont forget to check the anode rod. Mine was gone after 5 years. Bradford white took over support and production  and they have it available for like $30.


----------



## DBoon (Nov 24, 2019)

Brian26 said:


> Also, dont forget to check the anode rod. Mine was gone after 5 years. Bradford white took over support and production and they have it available for like $30.


Hi Brian, how easy is it to replace the anode rod on that tank? How long is the rod and/or can you get it into the tank in a typical basement install or is it a flexible rod?


----------



## Brian26 (Nov 24, 2019)

DBoon said:


> Hi Brian, how easy is it to replace the anode rod on that tank? How long is the rod and/or can you get it into the tank in a typical basement install or is it a flexible rod?



Very easy. Drain the water and shutoff the supply. A good flush should be done as well. I do it twice a year and a sediment always comes out. Large socket or impact gun to remove the plug. I think the rod is like aroud 39 or 40 inches. Had no issues in my unfinished basement with 8ft ceilings getting it out.


----------



## dpsfireman (Nov 25, 2019)

Actually bent them to change the angle by mainly bending them down. If they are bent up the filter won't seat properly.

Still no alarms after doing this...


----------



## dpsfireman (Nov 22, 2021)

dpsfireman said:


> Actually bent them to change the angle by mainly bending them down. If they are bent up the filter won't seat properly.
> 
> Still no alarms after doing this...





dpsfireman said:


> Actually bent them to change the angle by mainly bending them down. If they are bent up the filter won't seat properly.
> 
> Still no alarms after doing this...


Started to get alarms again, checked all diagnostics and this was the only alarm point. So this time I got more drastic. Best I can tell mine already has the more power fan but really not sure. Didn't want to go through the expense and trouble of replacing it only to discover it already was the bigger fan so I added a couple equipment cooling fans on the intake side just under the filter. So far so good, no more alarms again.


----------



## EbS-P (Nov 23, 2021)

I added the ducting kits and and extra 8 inch round filter.  Never seen the filter alarm on mine in 2 years.   Need to drain it next warm day after a big drawn down I should do that.


----------

